# [SOLVED] Razer Deathadder 2013 help, stoped working completely



## ippa (Jun 14, 2013)

Mice is completely new, out of box yesterday, installed Synapse 2.0, updated Bios of mice succesfully, all was working, went to sleep, not turning off the computer in any way, when i got up there was no mice cursor on the monitor and mouse doesnt responded, restarted the computer, the same, mouse not working and even stoped to flashlight completely, i dont know what to do, maybe it is bios corrupted? then how i can flash the bios on mice? it was in razer synapse, now the mice not detect in synapse. please need some help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Razer Deathadder 2013 help, stoped working completely*

Likely faulty. It happens.

To confirm, test the mouse on a different PC.


----------



## ippa (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Razer Deathadder 2013 help, stoped working completely*

yeah, it was not faulty, it died from razer software, i think something because of bios etc. tried also on different computers, its dead, i will return it. thanks for the reply.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

More likely a fault, not firmware (what you are calling BIOS) related. Typically, if it were firmware related, it would have stopped working immediately after the update, not at some random time after.

Hardware fails all of the time, being "new" doesn't mean anything.


----------

